# Traditional vs Rear Entry?



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

Traditional. I'm not into rear entry. My girlfriend doesn't like it either. It's a little tighter and there's a lot more friction getting in. She says it hurts.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

There are amazing options in both rear entry and traditional bindings. Rear entry these days offers amazing performance, competitive weight, ease of access and in in many cases the option of traditional access (two full sized from ratchets) and release. Full disclaimer. I've ridden (primarily) rear entry bindings for 20 years and we have been a Flow dealer since 1996. Happy to suggest some specific models or help with sizing if you decide to go that route.

STOKED!


----------



## say chi sin lo (Oct 15, 2009)

Wiredsport said:


> There are amazing options in both rear entry and traditional bindings. Rear entry these days offers amazing performance, competitive weight, ease of access and in in many cases the option of traditional access (two full sized from ratchets) and release. Full disclaimer. I've ridden (primarily) rear entry bindings for 20 years and we have been a Flow dealer since 1996. Happy to suggest some specific models or help with sizing if you decide to go that route.
> 
> STOKED!


If I got a crazy good deal on the 2016/2017 Fuse GT, am I missing anything for not getting the NX2 GT?

I'm an intermediate - advanced rider, I'd say 70% blues/30% blacks and I can care less for the parks and tricks, just love to carve down a mountain. Currently riding a set of 2014/2015 Burton Cartels and I love how comfortable they are, but I miss the ease of rear entries. (Performance wise, there's absolutely nothing wrong with Burton Cartels)

I understand that the Fuse GT and NX2 GT are on the stiffer side of the spectrum, I think I'm ok with that.

Thanks!


----------



## Big Steve (Oct 27, 2016)

Wiredsport said:


> There are amazing options in both rear entry and traditional bindings. Rear entry these days offers amazing performance, competitive weight, ease of access and in in many cases the option of traditional access (two full sized from ratchets) and release. Full disclaimer. I've ridden (primarily) rear entry bindings for 20 years and we have been a Flow dealer since 1996. Happy to suggest some specific models or help with sizing if you decide to go that route.
> 
> STOKED!


Ive only ever ridden traditional bindings, and i just ordered a new board and I needed new ones, figured id switch em up a bit, I feel like the rear entry would be faster. In regards to comfort I'm not certain, if I went with flow what you recommend for a medium flex binding?


----------



## MMSlasher (Mar 18, 2016)

Big Steve said:


> Ive only ever ridden traditional bindings, and i just ordered a new board and I needed new ones, figured id switch em up a bit, I feel like the rear entry would be faster. In regards to comfort I'm not certain, if I went with flow what you recommend for a medium flex binding?


Big Steve, if you are truly big and not very flexible, I would not get the rear entry binding especially if you are a goofy footed, right handed man. Bindings can get pricy and if you don't have problems with traditional bindings, it may be a safer bet to stick with those.


----------



## say chi sin lo (Oct 15, 2009)

MMSlasher said:


> Big Steve, if you are truly big and not very flexible, I would not get the rear entry binding especially if you are a goofy footed, right handed man. Bindings can get pricy and if you don't have problems with traditional bindings, it may be a safer bet to stick with those.


I don't think so, I think if even Steve is a little big footed, he should be fine. I believe the Active Strap design (where the straps open up even more) is installed across the entire line up of Flows now.

But yeah, if you were talking about the pre-Active Strap era of Flows, they were an absolute pain to get into.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Love my K2 Cinch. Not cheap,but after 4 seasons they're still doing great. Got them on sale in the middle of summer.


----------



## Big Steve (Oct 27, 2016)

evo is offering a sale right now up to 60% off so It wouldn't be absurd pricing. Im 5'9 195, but I'm built not overweight. I wear a size 10 binding as well as am regular.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

MMSlasher said:


> Big Steve, if you are truly big and not very flexible, I would not get the rear entry binding especially if you are a goofy footed, right handed man. Bindings can get pricy and if you don't have problems with traditional bindings, it may be a safer bet to stick with those.


I'm confused. Assuming you are trying to say strapping up the left highback with your right hand is hard, how are Flow's gonna be any harder to get into than a traditional binding strapping in your left foot with your right hand? If anything the ease of just lifting a single lever with your undominant hand is better for someone less flexible.


OP, if you can get a good deal on Fuse GT's do it, it's a solid binding


----------



## Big Steve (Oct 27, 2016)

Nivek said:


> I'm confused. Assuming you are trying to say strapping up the left highback with your right hand is hard, how are Flow's gonna be any harder to get into than a traditional binding strapping in your left foot with your right hand? If anything the ease of just lifting a single lever with your undominant hand is better for someone less flexible.
> 
> 
> OP, if you can get a good deal on Fuse GT's do it, it's a solid binding


The Fuse GT's only come in medium on the sale price. 

Pretty sure I'm gonna go with these
Flow NX2 Hybrid Snowboard Bindings 2016 | evo outlet

Or if not i would go with
Union Contact Pro Snowboard Bindings 2017 | evo

Please help me chose


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

The title of this thread seems very appropriate tonight.


----------



## Big Steve (Oct 27, 2016)

snowklinger said:


> The title of this thread seems very appropriate tonight.


HAHA i see where your coming from. Any opinion on bindings?


----------



## MMSlasher (Mar 18, 2016)

Nivek said:


> I'm confused. Assuming you are trying to say strapping up the left highback with your right hand is hard, how are Flow's gonna be any harder to get into than a traditional binding strapping in your left foot with your right hand? If anything the ease of just lifting a single lever with your undominant hand is better for someone less flexible.
> 
> 
> OP, if you can get a good deal on Fuse GT's do it, it's a solid binding


Sorry for the confusion. As a rather big guy that can touch the ground with my fingers but not my palms, it's an awkward angle to bend, in order to lift the lever. I have no issues strapping in with my right hand (dominant) to right binding, but as soon as I try with my left hand to left binding, it gets difficult. I have read other people having this problem as a goofy footer. I've never tried to lift the left bindings lever with my right hand though, but that seems like it would be even tougher. 

With traditional bindings it's a lot easier to just bend over and strap in while exiting the chairlift. I have been riding for a long time and can do that on most chairlifts. I gave the NX2's about 5 days of riding before never using them again due to the awkward, side/ backward bend to get to the lever. The only time it was easy to latch the lever was when I had the bindings too loose and I didn't enjoy riding them that way. Once I had the bindings tight enough, then the lever was hard to close. Maybe my boots were a problem, they have since been replaced as well so maybe my newer ones will work better, I don't know. I just know as a 6'1", 210lbs guy, who works out and stretches 5 days a week, the back entry binding bend, doesn't work for me. Maybe if I was lighter, shorter and had smaller feet, they would be all the rage, who knows. :dunno:


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

The in-up-go concept is and has always been a bit misleading imo because you don't always strap in standing up. When strapping in or out while sitting on the slope, for example, the rear entry is a giant pain. Friend who only uses Flows has been saying that you get used to it, but seeing him flop around trying to strap in when not standing is always funny. 

I did like the ride of Fuse hybrid that I tried last season. I thought it was smoother than the aluminum nx2 and the active strap was a welcome addition. Didn't have to fiddle with the straps much once set. Still didn't like the entry/exit when not standing though.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

say chi sin lo said:


> If I got a crazy good deal on the 2016/2017 Fuse GT, am I missing anything for not getting the NX2 GT?
> 
> I'm an intermediate - advanced rider, I'd say 70% blues/30% blacks and I can care less for the parks and tricks, just love to carve down a mountain. Currently riding a set of 2014/2015 Burton Cartels and I love how comfortable they are, but I miss the ease of rear entries. (Performance wise, there's absolutely nothing wrong with Burton Cartels)
> 
> ...


Hi Say,

What is your weight? What board(s) are you riding?


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

robotfood99 said:


> The in-up-go concept is and has always been a bit misleading imo because you don't always strap in standing up. When strapping in or out while sitting on the slope, for example, the rear entry is a giant pain. Friend who only uses Flows has been saying that you get used to it, but seeing him flop around trying to strap in when not standing is always funny.
> 
> I did like the ride of Fuse hybrid that I tried last season. I thought it was smoother than the aluminum nx2 and the active strap was a welcome addition. Didn't have to fiddle with the straps much once set. Still didn't like the entry/exit when not standing though.


Ho Robot,

Both the Fuse and the NX2 are fully front accessible via full sized ratchets, just like any conventional binding. Possibly he was unaware of that feature.

The ratchets were redesigned and improved again on the high end models for 2017. Really refined.


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

Wiredsport said:


> Ho Robot,
> 
> Both the Fuse and the NX2 are fully front accessible via full sized ratchets, just like any conventional binding. Possibly he was unaware of that feature.
> 
> The ratchets were redesigned and improved again on the high end models for 2017. Really refined.


I told him that too but he was like I like the way its set up now so not going to unbuckle. I did try the conventional way with the hybrid straps and it was fine. Just felt it defeats the purpose of having Flows.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Well before I read anything in this thread.

Isn't rear entry still a crime in some of those hillbilly red neck states:surprise:

From what I hear.
You can't just jump into the rear entry.

It takes some time to get used too:embarrased1:

I think the 30+ age bracket are far more fond of the rear entry system.

I think more of the young ladies should try it.

Just depends on which brand you try.
Certain brands are more user friendly than others.

Bwa ha ha ha


TT


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

robotfood99 said:


> I told him that too but he was like I like the way its set up now so not going to unbuckle. I did try the conventional way with the hybrid straps and it was fine. Just felt it defeats the purpose of having Flows.


Hi Robot,

It is there whenever you want to use it....or not all. Use it for fine adjustment, powder exit, tree-well peace of mind, conventional front entry, whatever...it is all about options.


----------



## Big Steve (Oct 27, 2016)

Long story short I need new bindings for all mountain, 2x4, gotta be medium flex. Should I go with traditional or rear entry bindings? Is there a huge difference? If so what are pros and cons? Thank you guys, (i would go union contact pro for trad. and something from flow for rear) Any other suggestions are welcome...

Pretty sure I'm gonna go with these
Flow NX2 Hybrid Snowboard Bindings 2016

Or if not i would go with
Union Contact Pro Snowboard Bindings 2017


----------



## say chi sin lo (Oct 15, 2009)

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Say,
> 
> What is your weight? What board(s) are you riding?


I'm 150lbs, 5'8/5'9, and I'm riding a 2014 Never Summer SL (Breckenridge edition)


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

Nivek said:


> I'm confused. Assuming you are trying to say strapping up the left highback with your right hand is hard, how are Flow's gonna be any harder to get into than a traditional binding strapping in your left foot with your right hand? If anything the ease of just lifting a single lever with your undominant hand is better for someone less flexible.
> 
> 
> OP, if you can get a good deal on Fuse GT's do it, it's a solid binding


I'm a flow Rider/Fan. But being goofy and not so flexy has issues. I am constantly using my right hand to close my rear foot and it is an awkward motion. I have gotten better over the years, but still easier when you are using the right hand on right foot just my .02 cents. I still love my flows, and would not entertain a traditional binding, but I can call out where it is not super optimum


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Big Steve said:


> HAHA i see where your coming from. Any opinion on bindings?


I like traditional, but everyone on FLOWS seems pretty happy. 

So far I'm still able to reach my straps around this beer gut, but this may not be true forever.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

say chi sin lo said:


> I'm 150lbs, 5'8/5'9, and I'm riding a 2014 Never Summer SL (Breckenridge edition)


Fuse GT will be a great choice for you. It is already very responsive. No way you are going to over-flex them at your weight. They will rip with your SL.

STOKED!


----------



## say chi sin lo (Oct 15, 2009)

Wiredsport said:


> Fuse GT will be a great choice for you. It is already very responsive. No way you are going to over-flex them at your weight. They will rip with your SL.
> 
> STOKED!


I was a Flow rider for a long time. But I got fed up with the pre-Active Strap era of Flows (2008 The Five) which made getting into them an absolute pain. After several years of them, I decided to try out a nice set of traditional bindings (2014 Burton Cartels) and they were super comfortable.

But I miss having Flows so I decided to get into a modern set of Flow. Really looking forward to see if Active Strap will get rid of all agony of my old Flows.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

I just don't get it? I know plenty of you guys love rear entry but we're talking about a few extra seconds in something that's supposed to a leisure activity. I tried some Flows a couple of years ago (big single strap style) and they just didn't feel right. If I'm in a real rush and can't strap in on the chair/drag then I'll do it as I ride away. They may well save me a few seconds when I get if a gondola but who gives a fuck I'm on holiday.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

say chi sin lo said:


> I was a Flow rider for a long time. But I got fed up with the pre-Active Strap era of Flows (2008 The Five) which made getting into them an absolute pain. After several years of them, I decided to try out a nice set of traditional bindings (2014 Burton Cartels) and they were super comfortable.
> 
> But I miss having Flows so I decided to get into a modern set of Flow. Really looking forward to see if Active Strap will get rid of all agony of my old Flows.


There are a lot of things that have happened since then to aid ease of entry (rear). Shaping (strap and chassis and baseplate), strap construction/materials, NASTY, and Ratchets. Together it is pretty awesome. You are in for a great season!


----------

